

Google, Amazon, Microsoft and others take a stand against FCC - LukeB_UK
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5692578/tech-coalition-challenges-fcc

======
dragonwriter
The headline says that it is a stand against the FCC, but the substance of the
article is that the coalition is promoting the value of the open internet
without endorsing any specific policy. The FCC is _also_ arguing for the value
of the open internet, and preparing specific policy designed to support that.

What the letter _actually_ takes a stand against is rumors that the FCC chair
_has already both denied and said would be bad policy_ about the _content_ of
the proposal that is under discussion.

So, Google, Amazon, and Microsoft are standing "against" the FCC by taking the
same stance that the FCC Chair has taken, in opposition to a stance that it
was rumored that the FCC Chair was taking.

